# Too young to introduce grain?



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have forgotten. My triplets are 2 weeks, separating them from momma tonight, milk in the am. Is it too soon to introduce grower pellets? I'm thinking it won't hurt, but just wanna be careful...;-)


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I start mine normally around 2 weeks with the grain for the dairy kids, and sometimes at 4 days for the boer kids.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I leave it out free choice at night when I start separating at two weeks.. Most of the time they are nibbling on mommas grain before then..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

When they see momma eating it they will nibble.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well that's good. They were nibbling when I separated momma from them tonight. There are 3 of them so I might end up bottle feeding because I need the milk, and the next one isn't due for a few more weeks... Thanks all;-)


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

janeen128 said:


> I have forgotten. My triplets are 2 weeks, separating them from momma tonight, milk in the am. Is it too soon to introduce grower pellets? I'm thinking it won't hurt, but just wanna be careful...;-)


No, it isn't. I've got 3 bottle babies that were born on the 6th and 7th that are nibbling hay and grower pellets.


----------



## fishin816 (Mar 4, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> I have forgotten. My triplets are 2 weeks, separating them from momma tonight, milk in the am. Is it too soon to introduce grower pellets? I'm thinking it won't hurt, but just wanna be careful...;-)


Thats what I do.I seperate them at night and they have access to a little grain all night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

2 weeks is perfect


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I notices they are nibbling and then spitting it out. Then picking up new pieces, and doing the same thing..;-) Hopefully soon they will learn to swallow;-)


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Yep, two weeks is when I start feeding my goat kids. :smile:


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

They'll get accustomed to the taste and texture. It's a whole new thing for them.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I have grower pellets out for the kids pretty much from birth. They nibble it, but don't really start eating it at that age, but I like to have it there so they can experiment.

What I do for all my kids is find a rotted tree and drag that into the pen. They eat that and it starts to populate their rumen with the bacteria they need to digest solids.


----------

